# Shoulder injury help don't have time for it



## lightwt44 (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok i was doing pull ups felt my shoulder come out and back in with a littel pain 3 months ago since then i have pain and inflammation icing and Advil i still work out but any thing that requires the shoulder to go up it hurts I'm using K-Tape for support I have a competition coming up and I don't have time for it constantly bothers me I have not stopped working therefore it has not healed I guess what to do


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2014)

See a physical therapist. That's about it. You should have had an MRI 3 months ago when it happened.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Mar 27, 2014)

You might have to stop working this body part.  Hard to hear I know, been there but sometimes rest is the best thing...after you see a doctor.


----------



## JAXNY (Mar 27, 2014)

BigGameHunter said:


> You might have to stop working this body part.  Hard to hear I know, been there but sometimes rest is the best thing...after you see a doctor.


^^^^^^[This is absolutely correct. I know the last thing we want to hear is to stop working out. But if you stop and let your injury heal you'll recover and be back at it the quickest. Keep training and it's possible you'll do most damage and it'll take forever to heal if at all. 
Like said above have a doctor check it seen if he recommends an MRI and therapy.


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Mar 27, 2014)

Search Google for "doggcrap's cure shoulder problems 99% of the time" thread..   I'm sorry I don't have time to find it for you, but everyone one this forum should know about that trick!!!  It cures shoulder issues in just a couple days, trust me and just try it!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 27, 2014)

The guys are right. Rest and see a doc. But while u rest make sure u do some mobility work to keep the joints warm and fresh.


----------



## Stevethedream (Mar 27, 2014)

That's crazy! I actually had the same exact issue 3 months ago which limited me to doing anything incline for chest or anything overhead for shoulders. Im still able to do flat bench, dumbbell bench press, hammer strength chest, side laterals, front raises, upright rows etc..I seen a shoulder specialist a week agter I knew I had injured it pretty bad and he said the pain was due to inflammation and minor tendonitis. So, he gave me a cortisone shot which made me feel absolutely pain free for about a month and than the injury re-occurred again!!! Pob actually warned me of this and told me that the cortisone shot would only mask the pain and not fix it. Since I visited my specialist again and explained to him that I wanted a MRI but he refused to give one and offered me another cortisone shot or some anti inflammatory pills. Of course I told him NO and now I've been searching for another doc ever since. But I will admit,  it has been getting better on it's own because I have been staying away from exercises that really irritate it. So with all this blabbing,  what im trying to say is......get an MRI lol...Hope this was useful an any kind of way. Good luck.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thank everyone i have a my first competition  ever in july so just contemplating if I'm out for a month ill be behind on my building and loosing the last body fat i have I'm so screwed


----------



## Joliver (Mar 27, 2014)

It sounds like you are suffering from shoulder subluxation.  It is a condition caused by stretching the shoulder capsule with a sudden trauma that dislodges the humerus from the shoulder socket.  Ligaments aren't elastic enough to shorten themselves and it can become a chronic condition.  Sometimes it is a injury to the labrum.  The labrum isn't vascular so it isn't very capable of healing over time.  That is most likely why you continue to suffer with the condition.  

Most likely you will need to see an orthopedic surgeon.  If the condition is bad enough, it will need to be surgically reduced.  But if it is a mild case, self-induced myofascial release with a foam roller on the upper back may help.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 27, 2014)

Thats crazy because i have a foam roller and when i roll on it i fell a knot and it hurts but it fells good hurt me so good sorry but thats how it feels


----------



## JOMO (Mar 27, 2014)

I know its your first comp, but the longer you prolong this the worse it might get. Like POB said, you should see a PT and get an MRI possibly if they suggest to do so. Iv'e lived with these problems and let them go as long as I could take till eventually I needed arthroscopic surgery on my labrum and other torn ligaments from prolonging the situation. Im going through it now with my right shoulder. I have a tear and am going through phys therapy. If it doesn't help which it seems it isnt, next stage possible surgery.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2014)

honey, there will always be another competition but you need to either see a doc right away or rest the area and let it heal. There is no reason to push yourself and cause a life long injury, nothing is worth that. Please take our advice, only looking out for you lady


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 27, 2014)

I am making appt ill let u guys know the results (((


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 27, 2014)

lightwt44 said:


> I am making appt ill let u guys know the results (((



Good job, let us know. 

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ProteinFarts (Mar 27, 2014)

If there is no underlining issue and you want to train it back into good. I found the following to be helpful...

Put the incline bench pretty high. Grab a 10 lb dumbell. sit next to the bench. Put your elbow near the top of the bench. Now do high rep rotater cuff. As it heals go heavier and heavier.


----------



## lightwt44 (Mar 28, 2014)

Well believe it or not got in to see a joint rehabilitation specialist today got an MRI appt for Saturday dr said its my AC joint he just want to see what going on  hoping just rehb


----------

